# EPN's proposed reforms



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

The Iguala thread was getting long so I decided to start this thread concerning the, what many Mexicans consider vacuous, reforms proposed by Peña Nieto.

One of his proposals is consolidation of law enforcement under federal control. For anyone posting here that has been here for a lengthy period, similiar proposals have taken place in the past, merging one or more agencies, eliminating others, appointing anti-crime czars and on and on.

Recently the state of Jalisco reorganized some of its agencies into one force, la Fuerza Unica, (one part of which was assigned to the Guadalajara area and the other to cover the rest of the state), as a better way of combating organized crime. In its short history, headlines in news media outlets have reported on the arrests of a number of members of this new force. Extortion, shootouts with investigative police, false arrests among the charges.

A very enlightening article, for those who read Spanish, was recently published in the magazine Proceso. The depth of the corruption and the power that a force like the Fuerza Unica is astonishing. Instead of combating crime, they more appear to be a proxie enforcement arm for the cartels. They enjoy complete prepotency and impunity and anyone that dares to oppose them will or has paid a very high cost.

Fuerza corrupta


----------

